# EternityMessage referring wisdom inheritance



## Jessicca (Aug 20, 2009)

I am a mother of two children and started keeping a diary about stuff that I did with them as babies to share with them later as a fun thing. As events happened in my life I found that I was also writing to them about things like the economy and how it affected our lives and how we got through it (hopefully) as "advice" to them in case something like this happens in their lifetimes. My husband told me about a site someone at his work is using called EternityMessage.com It basically allows you to write messages to your kids / friends / people that you can set to be delivered in the future (like years into the future). They even refer to it as "wisdom inheritance" which is kindof cool because I think that's exactly what it is. Anyway, I used the site and it's easy and pretty straightforward. I know there are other mothers doing stuff like I do with my diary for my kids so hopefully this is something others will find useful.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice Jessica


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

In the future I can only imagine the things the web will provide.

Virtual parents, etc....

maybe not all a good thing.


----------

